# 0.03 in thick Latex



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've shot about 300 shots with a set of tapered bands 1x 3\4 x7 1\2 in on my Fireant! Still more left to shoot

I'm really impressed with the light draw weight and the punch they have.

Compared to my 4 strands 1745 they seems to be a bit more power with a lighter draw. I took 2 coke cans and shot 2 similar rubber eraser in each at 16ft. The 1745 dented it with the face nearly touching the other. The latex however put the rubber eraser through the can tearing it.

Can't wait to try the 0.05in thick.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I still have to try the 1" x 3/4" x 7 1/2" cut. I'm currently shooting 3/4" straight cut with a length of 7 1/2". I think Bill Hays uses .030" with a 1" straight cut with 12" length and pulls to 44".

Are you using "Hygenic" brand of latex?

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Can't confirm if it is from Hygenic since I got them from Roger. The bands are still fast.

My 0.05in thick have been tied by Gary 'flatband'. Tied dimension are 1x 3\4 x 8 in, I'll try them

So after tying to the frame they'll come down to 7 1\2.

Definetly the pulls on those tubes are heavier compared to the latex and slower compared to latex flats.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I think you will like the .050" for heavy projectiles. It has a nice feel to the stretch.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Cheers,

Haven't bought many set but a few to try and see how they feels and last.
I bought them with the intention of using 0.44-0.50 cal lead with them.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Jacktrevally said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Haven't bought many set but a few to try and see how they feels and last.
> I bought them with the intention of using 0.44-0.50 cal lead with them.


Try the .44 lead with the .030 latex I think you will be surprised. Also when they break cut them even and retie them even with 5 1/2 or 6 inches you are still in the working range and they shoot great.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Will try it Roger. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Haven't bought many set but a few to try and see how they feels and last.
> I bought them with the intention of using 0.44-0.50 cal lead with them.


Try the .44 lead with the .030 latex I think you will be surprised. Also when they break cut them even and retie them even with 5 1/2 or 6 inches you are still in the working range and they shoot great.
[/quote]

I use the same cut, 1x 3/4x 71/2" and also retie after a pouch break, with my short draw of 28" I get around 200 FPS with 3/8 steel and 160FPS with .44 lead. Nice set up, easy draw with speed and good down range power to 20 yards.
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree with wingshooter 0.03 latex shoots .44 .45 and .50 cal very well but I do have a longer draw than philly @42" so that maybe helping me with the .50 cal


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

I've a 32" as a normal draw but can draw to 37" which I need to get use to.

I'll try the 44 Cal lead tomorrow.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

latex is punchy stuff.....


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i have a 43 " draw so really stretchy stuff makes for a reall powerful shot....


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Had a few shots during the week with 0.05" thick latex. Static length 7 1\4", pulled 28-36" with them. Shooting 10g lead balls (~12mm) and tried a few 15mm drilled round lead bullet.

Smashing! Love them!

Re-ordered a few strips yesterday. Should be here in a few days.

http://postimage.org/image/imdg25t0/


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Any chrony results for 0.05" latex?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Any chrony results for 0.05" latex?


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11427-anybody-use-050-latex/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks...









I forgot about that one.


----------

